# ***OFFICIAL*** Jon Jones vs. Vitor Belfort Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Light Heavyweight Championship*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I see Jones taking this one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sonnen via UD. 


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Sure JBJ wins. This is a training card for him!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I see Jones taking this one.


Ive got a funny feeling you might be right.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Belfort KO Rd 1


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jones by Decision


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Jones won't stand with Vitor for any amount of prolonged time, Vitor's hands are still some of the most lethal in the game, and Jones doesn't have the Anderson-like matrix moves to duck and get out of the way.

He'll put Vitor on his back, open him up with some hellbows and then strangle him, rustling millions of jimmies, earning dat Nike money, and getting one more title defense in before Machida beats the living **** out of him in the rematch.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Only person who's going to beat Jon Jones in this fight is Jon Jones.

JBJ by (T)KO or UD


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

Jon Jones in whatever round he feels like finishing the fight.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Vitor via flying scissor heel hook.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Vitor Belfort, KO round 1.

First time I've ever picked an opponent over Jon Jones.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No funny angles or anything, Belfort looks HUGE.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Belfort via KO within the first 2 seconds of the first round while Jones is doing this:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Belfort via KO within the first 2 seconds of the first round while Jones is doing this:


Perfect angle for a left upper cut. Dude you know how hilarious that would be. 

My only advice would be to follow this fighters' game plan. Stay low to the ground, bob weave, move side to side and aim for the body. Then when the head is open finish em.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Jones won't stand with Vitor for any amount of prolonged time, Vitor's hands are still some of the most lethal in the game, and Jones doesn't have the Anderson-like matrix moves to duck and get out of the way.
> 
> He'll put Vitor on his back, open him up with some hellbows and then strangle him, rustling millions of jimmies, earning dat Nike money, and getting one more title defense in before *Machida beats the living **** out of him in the rematch.*


LoL at anyone doing that to Jones at 205. Not saying Jones is unbeatable, but it wouldn't be as easy as you make it sound. Although I think that comment was made more because of how much you want Machida to do that in their rematch. If he keeps his weight down and comes in looking to stay light on his feet and to utilize pure speed like he did against Bader, he has a better chance than last time. Just re watched their last fight on UFC on X-Box LIVE actually. The first round was closer than I remember. Machida definitely won it, but outside of that nice flurry he landed when Jones threw a kick, it was a fairly even round. That last minute just easily went in Machida's favor, and we all know the last minute stays in the judges minds the most. In the second though, Jones got the better of the grappling, clinch game, and caught Machida multiple times standing, one of those punches dropped Machida pretty good. Machida was all of a sudden getting easily out classed. Not sure what happened there, maybe Machida was getting too aggressive.

But yeah, if they have a rematch, Machida should change up his game plan a bit. He won't "beat the **** out of Jones" like you say, but he could potentially get the win. I'd still pick Jones, but I still see Machida as his hardest challenge at 205 if Lyoto comes in with the right game plan and sticks to it.

Anyways, sorry for going off topic.. This fight right here.. It's interesting because Jones is a better fighter and should rag doll Belfort, but Belfort is a hard puncher and has ridiculous hand speed. When he catches someone, he looks like he is throwing 40 follow up punches in about 2 seconds. If Jones decided to stand with him the whole time and got caught, Belfort really could beat the **** out of him. (don't you love how I contradict myself?) That being said, I see Jones playing it safe and putting Belfort on his back when ever he wants too. Let's not forget how good Jones' take downs are. Machida has great take down defense, and when Jones actually went for a take down, he did just that without much trouble and unleashed some of those dangerous elbows no one wants to say hello too.

If he does decide to stand with Belfort for an extended period of time, I see him keeping his distance and using that unrealistic reach. When Belfort decides to push forward and be more aggressive with his stand up, I predict a clinch happening, and that's not where he wants to be with Jones. Then again, I would love to see Jones toss another opponent like a rag doll. It's always a thing of beauty to watch.

Jones by technical knock out in the third or fourth round is what I think will happen. He may even get another submission win.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I want Vitor to win so badly, but have a bad feeling Jones just takes him down 20 seconds in and TKO's him in the first 3 minutes like he did to Vera.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

The stage is set for a big upset. I hope Jones takes Vitor lightly and tries to pick him apart on the feet and Vitor catches him with a flurry of fists and ends his reign That would be great!! but what I think will happen is Jones keeps Vitor at range for a short time then gets ahold of him ragdolls him to the mat and devastates Belfort with ground and pound making short work of him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Just a few days left, cant wait.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Just a few days left, cant wait.


I cannot wait either. I am really pumped for this card as a whole!


Sent from my iPad using VerticalSports


----------



## SexyHobo (Jan 7, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I cannot wait either. I am really pumped for this card as a whole!


Gonna be an awesome night of fights.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This should be a crazy fight. Obviously Jon is the favourite, but I have to go with the old guard and take Belfort via TKO :hug:

Jon's reach is crazy, his Greco Roman wrestling throws are slick and his elbows are down right nasty. However, Vitor is a maniac... when blood is spilled in water, sharks go nuts. That's exactly what I think will happen with Vitor. He lands once and then a flurry of hammers come at you... before you know it you're waking up on the matt.

If Jones gets Belfort down, it's a long night.... but if they keep it standing Jon better hope Vitor doesn't go into Berserk mode or else it's lights out.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

jbj & vitor open workouts

vitor DOES look huge


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Jon Jones got this.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

This would be the biggest upset maybe ever if he won this. I so badly hope Vitor wins via berserk mode. It'd be like Randy pwning Timeh or Serra TKO'ing GSP but way more.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> This would be the biggest upset maybe ever if he won this. I so badly hope Vitor wins via berserk mode. It'd be like Randy pwning Timeh or Serra TKO'ing GSP but way more.


I don't get why people say this. I actually had Belfort being the biggest threat to Anderson Silva before he took this fight, and saw him smashing anybody at MW, including Bisping and Weidman, quite quickly had he faught them. Sure, he's moving up a weight class against the guy who, imo, is the most talented LHW ever, but I give him a better chance than I did Evans or Shogun, not to mention Rampage.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

A little something for those talking about Vitor's size - here he is at the weigh-in


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Dana is looking at Vitor as if he's about to say "Sick 'em".


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Jones needs to stop doing that pose its getting old now lol.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't get why people say this. I actually had Belfort being the biggest threat to Anderson Silva before he took this fight, and saw him smashing anybody at MW, including Bisping and Weidman, quite quickly had he faught them. Sure, he's moving up a weight class against the guy who, imo, is the most talented LHW ever, but I give him a better chance than I did Evans or Shogun, not to mention Rampage.


If the ref hadn't been under orders to make sure the fight against Anthony Johnson would not stay on the ground unless Vitor was on top, there's a good chance we wouldn't even be having this discussion.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

That 'F*&% YOU!' chant at the weigh ins had me crying. 

Hilarious.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Belfort via KO within the first 2 seconds of the first round while Jones is doing this:


Since the first time I saw him do that crawling thing, I've been saying, a guy needs to just come charging out and hammer him with the illegal knee to the head, and follow up with GNP.

Yes, you get disqualified, but you probably get a rematch and now you've KO'd him, possibly cracked his chin and utterly shattered his confidence. 

A lot of these young guys never really recover mentally from that first KO loss of their career.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> A little something for those talking about Vitor's size - here he is at the weigh-in


cool pic for a comp i go with

"oh my god its like a third arm"

cant wait for this fight!!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

^ To join jesus in the sky press f3? :confused02:

It's not working, probably because i'm still on xp :dunno:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

War Bones!


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope Jones finishes this in round 1 and in a brutal fashion, to remind people why he's the champion!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Old school fan said:


> I hope Jones finishes this in round 1 and in a brutal fashion, to remind people why he's the champion!


And once the boos start, i hope he flips the crowd off, tells everyone to piss off and reminds them that they spent their hard earned dollars to see him. :thumb02:


----------



## rafaelmilagre (Sep 22, 2012)

the trailer for the UFC 152 which I did, Jones vs Belfort, who like share please!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8UMRUCta6Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Jesus Christ, that Jon Jones exclusive interview with Rogan is the stuff of nightmares.

'Why wouldn't you fight Chael'

'Because a few white teenagers at my high school were mean to me growing up'

...

At the very least, they can show his interviews to up and coming fighters and show them exactly what NOT to say in interviews.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its not about Jones size its his reach, if you have a king size bed go in your room and stand beside it now picture Jones standing on the other side of it cause he could punch you in the face from there. That is insane its not just about getting inside its about getting in a fairly substantial distance fight wise. Vitor could shock the world but if he does it will likely because Jones tries to get cute and doesn't show Belfort the proper respect. Honestly though I expect this to be over in under 2 rounds and in fairly impressive fashion. I mean lets be honest a couple years ago LHW was the marquee division with so many great fighters, now we have a dominant champ that the former champs aren't exactly jumping at the opportunity to get back in the cage with. Extremely impressive.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Absolutely horrendous night of picks. 











But if Vitor adds another win for underdogs tonight then i will forget all about it.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Jon Jones is going to destroy Vitor.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jonny Bones Jones!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Here we go boys and girls! So excited! Vitor has nothing to lose!!!!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Blitzkrieg!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

One thing I will say is that 205 looks like a much more comfortable weight for Vitor, he physically looks more comfortable IMO.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rooting for Vitor, but I've got a bad feeling


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Come on Vitor, shock the world!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Belfort looks so big at 205.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

AJClark said:


> Blitzkrieg!!!


That's his only hope.

Just berserker mode.

If he comes out like he did against Wandy back in the day, he will KO Bones fast.

And they're booing him out of the building. I've never been so proud to be Canadian


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Listen to those boo's! Will they still boo him after he wrecks Vitor and gives them their money worth?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I love watching Jones fight but I have to root for such a huge underdog. like AJ said. BLITZKRIEG! It's your only hope Vitor! (awaits horrible dismemberment by Jones).


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Jones whoos like a girl lol


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

At least Jones didn't come out to that obnoxious "The Champ is Here" song. It just eats away at my soul when I hear it. 

That being said, once Jones lands a takedown (he'll go for it like a minute in) the fight will be over. Vitor can't get up from Jon's top game. I don't really think he's going to risk standing up with Belfort.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Didn't know until a couple of days ago that JBJ's mom is blind, so his dad has to give her the play by play. She says that she mostly just yells 'Get him Johnny!' and he says he can hear her.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Vitor has one minute to win it, that rush he is famous for, only chance he's got.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Hope this won't turn out to be a 25 minute fight. I need to go out soon, argh..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What a family. Jon defens his belt today and jumps on a plane to catch an NFL game between two of his brothers.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm excited!

For all the flak JBJ takes, I like how he defends his title 3 times a year.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Strong math fail on Goldberg's part.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

OHKO said:


> Hope this won't turn out to be a 25 minute fight. I need to go out soon, argh..


7:18 AM here. So sleepy.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rauno said:


> 7:18 AM here. So sleepy.


What time do you wake up to watch the fights?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

JBJ grew out that beard to take away some of that power from Vitor, even if its just a little bit.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

'Eye of the Tiger'


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I just don't see how Vitor wins this fight, soon as he throws punches, Bones will clinch him and that usually leads to bad things, especially for a small LHW like Vitor.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Just for novelty's sake hoping for the upset but Vitor is screwed.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Rauno said:


> 7:18 AM here. So sleepy.


I understand, bro. I had to wake up at 7:50a.m. on a Sunday morning just to catch the prelim fights. Sucks for us.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Shit the bed that was close!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy shit!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Who else just held their breath the entire time?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow that would have been insane...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't know what was more awesome the attempt to time that headkick over Jone's cute start to the fight or that armbar, that shit was close and would have been an epic upset.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

That scared the f*** out of me. Don't do that to me on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Vitor needs to get up and swing for the fences cause they are gonna stop it over that cut.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Vitor got jacked up.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow!

I really thought Vitor was about to break that arm


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Jones' right arm is gone. All those elbows were from the left. Vitor needs to protect his face though.

Big John is a beast too. I love his response to Jones coming out and Vitor throwing a kick "You wanna play games"


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn that armbar was close


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

You know I gave Vitor a ton of flack over the years for being a GJJ blackbelt but never showing the skills... but I swear he popped some capsules in Jon's arm there, badass.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Man, that was close! Jones elbows cutting again.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

This laggy stream is killing me. Out of every 5minutes per round I only seem to watch 1minute of it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't get cute against Vitor Belfor he may not have the most tricks in the bag but the guy built a legacy of being really good and swarming guys.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I love that McCarthy is reffing this fight. Calling Jon Jones out on keeping his arm extended with fingers out in order to keep people from rushing him. It's a really cheap trick.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Vitor... Y U NO BLITZKRIEG?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Vitor has to think he was doing better on the ground, which to me is odd other than that armbar.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Why isn't Vitor going for it with his hands...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Can't believe Vitor is going for submissions rather than blitzing him


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Vitor finally showing some ground skills is interesting but more interesting is the fact he hasn't tried to rush Jones yet. That said Jackson telling Jones to pass guard could be dangerous.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Why isn't Vitor going for it with his hands...


Because Jones is leaving his hand on the mat, it's the biggest hole in the fight right now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll tell you what - gone are the days where people can claim that Vitor crumbles under pressure. Dude is tough as nails.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

wow

this is awful


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I really hate that Jones keeps getting away with leaving his hand open while backing off. He always does that to keep someone from rushing in on him because it threatens an eye poke.

Big John should start giving hard warnings and even start taking points.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Interesting how Jones rather stand with Vitor than stay in his guard.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Such a bizarre gameplan by Vitor. He's had 2 opportunities to take Jon's back standing this round and didn't even try for it. I don't think he's even shot yet. But yet he pulls guard? The **** man.

EDIT: Vitor was definitely playing possum there.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> wow
> 
> this is awful


What?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rashad is calling for the high kick, interesting.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jon Jones doesn't look too hot in this fight.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Rauno said:


> What?


this fight.

it's awful


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Vitor put up more of a fight than I thought, but in the end it all ends the same when you fight JBJ.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Champ for a long time.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Vitor looked like he quit there.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Fault his character but he has skills.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Ugh in replay that looked even nastier!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow. Takes some good awareness and skill to pull that Kimura so fast.



RearNaked said:


> this fight.
> 
> it's awful


I don't know what your looking for a fight if this one was awful for you.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

God damn that was aggravating to watch. Vitor fought nothing like himself there. He could have had this if he blitzed, even just once. Looked like he even quit at the end.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

A MW put Jones in more danger than any LHW fighter to date. 

I'd love to see Vitor vs. Shogun or Machida.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Very impressed with Vitor.

Went into the late rounds with Jones, almost subbed him, and was overall not doing TOO bad considering who he was fighting and where he is at in the sport right now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He tried to blitz.

He's the same old Vitor. He didn't connect so he gave up.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

That arm really looks hurt, credit to JBJ for toughing through it and still winning.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> He tried to blitz.
> 
> He's the same old Vitor. He didn't connect so he gave up.


Cool story, bro. He got caught in a sub and tapped. Not uncommon in this sport. 

If he was the same old Vitor, he would have quit after that first round.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have to give the man his due respect. His arm is ****ed up.

Bones is tough


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I highly doubt there is any structural damage to Jones' right arm.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Bah excuses from Vitor lessens his performance.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> LoL at anyone doing that to Jones at 205. Not saying Jones is unbeatable, but it wouldn't be as easy as you make it sound. Although I think that comment was made more because of how much you want Machida to do that in their rematch. If he keeps his weight down and comes in looking to stay light on his feet and to utilize pure speed like he did against Bader, he has a better chance than last time. Just re watched their last fight on UFC on X-Box LIVE actually. The first round was closer than I remember. Machida definitely won it, but outside of that nice flurry he landed when Jones threw a kick, it was a fairly even round. That last minute just easily went in Machida's favor, and we all know the last minute stays in the judges minds the most. In the second though, Jones got the better of the grappling, clinch game, and caught Machida multiple times standing, one of those punches dropped Machida pretty good. Machida was all of a sudden getting easily out classed. Not sure what happened there, maybe Machida was getting too aggressive.
> 
> But yeah, if they have a rematch, Machida should change up his game plan a bit. He won't "beat the **** out of Jones" like you say, but he could potentially get the win. I'd still pick Jones, but I still see Machida as his hardest challenge at 205 if Lyoto comes in with the right game plan and sticks to it.
> 
> ...


Pretty much called it. I figured Belfort would last a while. Other than his flash knock out loss to Silva, he's not a very easy guy to finish. He made it a fight and made Jones really work for his win. Both of these guys are extremely tough.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

JBJ looks like he's fighting back pain on that arm that almost broke, can see him holding it up and resting it on the belt. Got to give him credit for pulling through that and getting a win.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Vitor didn't quit anything. That keylock seemed to come out of nowhere. 

And Goldie, get your shit together. "If you want a rolemodel for your young son or daughter.." The man just got busted for DUI ffs.


----------



## Shadow7 (Aug 24, 2011)

Though the fight wasn't boring since Vitor brought it, Jon Jones is. He is without a doubt a skilled fighter but the main reason of his success lies in his huge reach advantage and that the UFC hasn't any fighters to challenge him. Won't consider watching his fights in teh future until he joins the heavy weight division.
I would really like to see them installing divisions based on reach instead of weight. Would make more sense.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Well anyone who taps to a sub is quitting . But I understand what ur puttin down. At least he's not alone in the "Jon jones best me with a _____ " club


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Shadow7 said:


> Though the fight wasn't boring since Vitor brought it, Jon Jones is. He is without a doubt a skilled fighter but the main reason of his success lies in his huge reach advantage and that the UFC hasn't any fighters to challenge him. Won't consider watching his fights in teh future until he joins the heavy weight division.
> I would really like to see them installing divisions based on reach instead of weight. Would make more sense.



Wait wut?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh he quit. He took one last chance at a homerun blitz and then was like "well **** that didn't work" then dove on the ground and got passed in 2 seconds.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Shadow7 said:


> Though the fight wasn't boring since Vitor brought it, Jon Jones is. He is without a doubt a skilled fighter but the main reason of his success lies in his huge reach advantage and that the UFC hasn't any fighters to challenge him. Won't consider watching his fights in teh future until he joins the heavy weight division.
> I would really like to see them installing divisions based on reach instead of weight. Would make more sense.












Interesting idea though.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Oh he quit. He took one last chance at a homerun blitz and then was like "well **** that didn't work" then dove on the ground and got passed in 2 seconds.


He tripped and Jones passed. How the **** is that quitting? Jesus Christ! Do you even think before you post or do you just have a list of trollisms prepared ahead of time?


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Oh he quit. He took one last chance at a homerun blitz and then was like "well **** that didn't work" then dove on the ground and got passed in 2 seconds.


All you do on here is throw out your opinion like it is fact. Give a warrior some respect, you have no idea if he quit or not.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

So close. I think it might have been a pyrrhic victory. 

This fight goes to show his physical prowess is too much to overcome. But if you notice every fight he gets caught with something. As Arnold says...if it bleeds it can be killed. 

The fighter to beat the current LHW champ must execute as if his life is on the line...there won't be any second chances. 

Good fight even taking all those elbow shots and credit to the LHW champ for fighting through a tight armbar.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

You know at this point I would say Alexander Gustafersson should really get the next title shot. I think Gustafersson has the best sub game right now in the division and we saw tonight Jones' issues on the ground.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I highly doubt there is any structural damage to Jones' right arm.



 ever been arm barred?


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

John8204 said:


> You know at this point I would say Alexander Gustafersson should really get the next title shot. I think Gustafersson has the best sub game right now in the division and we saw tonight Jones' issues on the ground.


And he has the size to match. But I would definitely like to see him fight a couple of other top light heavyweights first. Don't want him getting a premature title shot and getting dominated.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> ever been arm barred?


Both Jones and Vitor said they heard it pop, there's probably damage to the joint capsule. Jon is young and it will heal fast but that adds up.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

IcemanJacques said:


> All you do on here is throw out your opinion like it is fact. Give a warrior some respect, you have no idea if he quit or not.


Or I throw my opinion out like it's an opinion.

Surely anyone with an IQ above 100 can determine what an opinion is compared to a statement of absolute truth.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought Vitor had him with that arm bar at the beginning.

Jones is going to be really hard to beat for anyone.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

oldfan said:


> ever been arm barred?


Well the thing is they generally hyperextend at the elbow which causes dislocations, but nothing too serious, especially considering Vitor wasn't able get it 100 percent.

It wasn't anything really nasty like an Aoki hammerlock or something that would put you in a sling for a month and a half.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

it was a yes or no question.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Both Jones and Vitor said they heard it pop, there's probably damage to the joint capsule. Jon is young and it will heal fast but that adds up.


Hopefully it shuts up the "Vitor quit" crowd, Vitor was going for the arm for the entire fight, it looked like his goal was to lock in a Werdum armbar/triangle.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I arm barred my brother and caused no "physical damage" as in nothing broken or torn. For 3 months he said it hurt like a motherf****^ and could not use it properly for any lifting at all.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The obvious result has happen. Jones did the right game taking Vitor to the ground sooner than later, but along the fight, his slow pace against a gassed, static and wounded Vitor should be an indication that his arm was trashed from that nasty armlock. Credits for him for fighting through that.

I could not get Vitor strategy, though. Pulling Jones to his guard after that first elbow storm?:confused03:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> The obvious result has happen. Jones did the right game taking Vitor to the ground sooner than later, but along the fight, his slow pace against a gassed, static and wounded Vitor should be an indication that his arm was trashed from that nasty armlock. Credits for him for fighting through that.
> 
> I could not get Vitor strategy, though. Pulling Jones to his guard after that first elbow storm?:confused03:


I couldn't figure that out either, I thought it was obvious Jones wasn't his usual self on the feet after that armbar. He should have try to start a brawl and did what he was good at.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

What's there to get? He knew the arm was jacked and wanted to go after it. Whether that worked out for him is another story, but his motives were fairly clear.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Good fight.

Hats off to both guys.

Vitor deserves massive respect. :thumbsup:
I expected him to cause some problems for Jones, but i didn't think he would cause them from the bottom. And i've talked talked badly about Vitor's BJJ in the past...shame on me.

Lesson learned.

Good win for Jones.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Good win for Jones. Man was I nervous during that armbar. Once Bones got the crucifix everyone knew it was over. 5 straight former champs in a row, loving it.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Jones is so overrated it's not even funny.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BOOM said:


> Jones is so overrated it's not even funny.


 really?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Well the thing is they generally hyperextend at the elbow which causes dislocations, but nothing too serious, especially considering Vitor wasn't able get it 100 percent.
> 
> It wasn't anything really nasty like an Aoki hammerlock or something that would put you in a sling for a month and a half.


I think the damage was done while the arm was twisted, jones was on his way out and Belfort was still pulling back on it, that shite happens a lot at the gym, stretches the muscles - normally you hear a few pops. It will be swollen for a month or so if thats the case.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

To show how strong he is the Kimura takes strength to pull off. Look how much Frank had to torque Big Nog's arm to break it. He did that to Vitor in seconds. How ironic, he almost gets armbarred and he returned the favor. 

I'd like to see the Gracie breakdown on why the armbar wasn't 100%. It looked hyperextended, the only thing that didn't happen was breaking it which means he'd have to use his hip to thrust forward or have the right angle. Again it just shows the strength of em because he was able to fight off Vitor's hips, pick him up, then break out of it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I'd like to see the Gracie breakdown on why the armbar wasn't 100%. .



I can see them being all over Magalhaes armbar and barely even mention it :laugh:


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

HexRei said:


> really?


Yup, absolutely.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Yup, absolutely.


I don't even like Jon Jones and I think you're a troll.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

UFC is a joke and so is Jones, WWF all over again. The first legit opponent (UFC does'nt even have one) and Jones gets KTFO.

I love watching people eating this shit all up like it's a legit organization. People paid like what 50+ dollars for this PPV crap tonight?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> UFC is a joke and so is Jones, WWF all over again. The first legit opponent (UFC does'nt even have one) and Jones gets KTFO.
> 
> I love watching people eating this shit all up like it's a legit organization. People paid like what 50+ dollars for this PPV crap tonight?


I see a ban hammer in your near future...


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

BOOM said:


> UFC is a joke and so is Jones, WWF all over again. The first legit opponent (UFC does'nt even have one) and Jones gets KTFO.
> 
> I love watching people eating this shit all up like it's a legit organization. People paid like what 50+ dollars for this PPV crap tonight?


zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> I see a ban hammer in your near future...


Why because I did'nt pay for that awful crap the UFC is trying to sell to the masses?

Boo hoo, people have different opinions. Deal with it.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Yours really isn't an opinion though. It's diarrhea of the keyboard. An uninformed mass of bile and stupidity that stains every screen it comes into contact with. It's not thought provoking or presenting a different side it's just shitty.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Yours really isn't an opinion though. It's diarrhea of the keyboard. An uninformed mass of bile and stupidity that stains every screen it comes into contact with. It's not thought provoking or presenting a different side it's just shitty.


Nope, the UFC is selling nothing but hoopla. The PPV tonight (and many others before it) was not even worth 5 dollars.

People need to set their standards higher and stop making other people rich by paying for this crap.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Or the other people could enjoy what they enjoy and you can go jerk off instead of watching the UFC. That's definitely an option.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Loved the fight. Thought it was a good one.

Just thought it was odd how fake Jones was "holding" his elbow. Yet able to dance around after the decision. Able to throw elbows at the camera. 

Not the first time I've seen a fighter milk something though.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Or the other people could enjoy what they enjoy and you can go jerk off instead of watching the UFC. That's definitely an option.


I apologize for having standards and asking much more from an event that made certain people millions of dollars.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BOOM said:


> Yup, absolutely.


Ok... how? He has defeated everyone of note in his division today. How else is a fighter supposed to earn credibility than that?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

It wasn't my favorite event either but I've paid for worse and most of the cards are far better. You're just overreacting in typical troll fashion.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

HexRei said:


> Ok... how? He has defeated everyone of note in his division today. How else is a fighter supposed to earn credibility than that?


Jones defeated an organization full of mediocre fighters and old hacks. What an accomplishment!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Jones defeated an organization full of mediocre fighters and old hacks. What an accomplishment!


So what Light Heavyweights should he have been fighting? Who outside the UFC is there? Mousasi? King Mo? Feijao? Roger Gracie? Truth is there isn't anyone. Light Heavyweight isn't getting a lot of good up and comers and all of the established guys are in the UFC.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> So what Light Heavyweights should he have been fighting? Who outside the UFC is there? Mousasi? King Mo? Feijao? Roger Gracie? Truth is there isn't anyone. Light Heavyweight isn't getting a lot of good up and comers and all of the established guys are in the UFC.


They should have just given him the belt if they weren't interested in finding or recruiting top talent for the better of the sport.

Hooray!, we get to watch Jones TKO my great grandfather every second month at a premium. Big ******* whoop Dana.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thought it was a good fight. Vitor put up a much better fight then most have.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> They should have just given him the belt if they weren't interested in finding or recruiting top talent for the better of the sport.
> 
> Hooray!, we get to watch Jones TKO my great grandfather every second month at a premium. Big ******* whoop Dana.


So you don't have a ******* clue. Gotcha. Adding you to ignore... now.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great fight, big props to both men. Jones overcame injury, Belfort entered the fight injured. Size and age were the most noticeable differences in this fight though.

Good as Jones is, he's been defeating out-of-prime-greats and he admitted this in a recent interview I'll have to dig up. He said what I've been thinking for a while, his biggest test will be another big, young fighter with little damage taken and the same hunger to be #1. Before you say Ryan Bader, he is not title fight material.

Gustaf vs Jones is the most intriguing fight in the division right now, Gus has to get through Shogun first but he has everything that the guys Jones has defended against so far were lacking, and skill-wise he's dangerous as any of them.

Jones' record becoming heavily star-studded.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I hate seeing people instantly claim that older fighters are "out of their prime" when they get beat. Not only do I think Vitor is in one of the best shapes of his career, but what would have went different if he wasnt? He couldnt get close to Jones to do anything. He landed a few punches when Jones was covering up, which looks to be a bit of confusion in fighting a southpaw for Jones. On the ground Vitor was good but not active enough. He was trying to hide the submission but when you pull guard everyone knows what you're planning to do. He should have kept going for attempts.

I was screaming when he got the armbar in. I said like 5 seconds before "It'd be insane if Vitor submitted him" and then he sunk it in. Fair fuks to Jones for getting out of it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Either he's really that good or my thinking is his physical prowess is simply too much to overcome.  In order to dismiss this I have to see how he handles himself in the HW division. If he can beat the likes of Struve as a tester, Cormier, Cain, then JDS...there's no doubt he's on a fast track in becoming the most polarized P4P best next to Anderson of course even though most place em on that list already.

Again I'm looking at this from an athletic perspective. Wilt Chamberlain was an all time great basketball player, but he was built like an ox and was able to power his way in when most ballers were physically diminutive. 

Flip side I believe Vitor showed everyone another ***** in the armor. I would have targeted his long torso, but he has very long limbs. Anderson got submitted and I think the LHW title holder can very well be susceptible to foot/ankle locks, calf slicer or knee bars. Look at his calf size. To me this is like one of those video games where you have an almost "impossible boss" to beat. Yet there's always a way. Til then I'm enjoying these fights and do give the nod everytime the current LHW title holder notches another win. He just needs to stay away from interviews and do the talking in the Octagon.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> So you don't have a ******* clue. Gotcha. Adding you to ignore... now.


Good for you, put everyone else on ignore that has a different opinion than you do. Cover your eyes and ears and only live in your world, that's the way to do it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Gustaf would get handled by Jones, and that's even if he makes it passed Shogun. 

Glover Teixeira, however, is coming for dat ass.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Just thought it was odd how fake Jones was "holding" his elbow. Yet able to dance around after the decision. Able to throw elbows at the camera.


Wow, I got that too. That was really RIDICULOUS. The arm was really trashed for the fight, IMO, but that overreacted simulation for the cameras was just so awfully staged, I wanted to cover my eyes, embarrassed for him...:boo01:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Vitor won me over (as if he needed to do anything to accomplish that) when he threw a head kick to a grounded Jon Jones. 

Then Big John won me over when he told Jones that it was his fault for "playing the game".


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anybody else notice he mimicked Anderson's hands down taunting tactic. He also had the same stance Anderson uses with his shoulders hunched over against Lyoto and side stepping to the left. Thigh kick is another. 

In a year or so I think I'm going to have to see this super fight. I really have to. It's amazing and almost unfair that someone can win in this fashion with only several years under his belt. I'm intrigued. I would say the same thing to any athlete in any sport if he/she were able to dominate at the nascent of their career.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Vitor won me over (as if he needed to do anything to accomplish that) when he threw a head kick to a grounded Jon Jones.
> 
> Then Big John won me over when he told Jones that it was his fault for "playing the game".


Ha ha, I was thinking the exact same thing when both happened. Brilliant.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> What's there to get? He knew the arm was jacked and wanted to go after it. Whether that worked out for him is another story, but his motives were fairly clear.


No. Nothing was clear to no expectator. Vitor launching head kicks? Pulling guard even not having no answer for Jones elbows that had already opened his face? And Vitor never doing what Vitor does best?

If Vitor really has a busted hand, that would explain a lot, but since this news came afterwards, nobody could be aware of his motives during the fight.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Solid win. Expected, but it's good to see that Bones pulled it off with his back against the wall. In all honesty, Belfort didn't do so great like everyone says he did. He had one great move by nearly getting the submission win, but aside from that, Belfort's face was pretty much target practice for Bones's elbows for 15 minutes.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> No. Nothing was clear to no expectator. Vitor launching head kicks? Pulling guard even not having no answer for Jones elbows that had already opened his face? And Vitor never doing what Vitor does best?
> 
> If Vitor really has a busted hand, that would explain a lot, but since this news came afterwards, nobody could be aware of his motives during the fight.


Vitor has always utilised a good head kick throughout his career. He normally uses the head kick to set up his blitz of punches.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Ha ha, I was thinking the exact same thing when both happened. Brilliant.


Ditto on that. I hope it convinces him to stop doing it.


----------



## MMAROLLER (Sep 24, 2012)

Jones is starting to look touchable when you look at both this and the Machida fight, You cant really afford to let Jones work his ground and pound else a comeback is always going to be highly unlikely.

Not sure if Anderson Silva at his late age still has it in him to step up and take on the challenge, he may just want to play out the rest of his career safe, stay at middle weight and boss much less dangerous opponents than Jones.

Much respect to Belfort for stepping up the weight to take on the most dangerous champion in all of MMA history, I have no doubt that Silva was the man the UFC really wanted to take on that challenge, but Belfort was the man hungry enough to do it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> No. Nothing was clear to no expectator. Vitor launching head kicks? Pulling guard even not having no answer for Jones elbows that had already opened his face? And Vitor never doing what Vitor does best?
> 
> If Vitor really has a busted hand, that would explain a lot, but since this news came afterwards, nobody could be aware of his motives during the fight.


Right. Just because you say 'it wasn't clear to anyone' doesn't make it so. Your opinion isn't gospel. Joe Rogan himself acknowledged that Vitor was pulling guard so that he could go after the arm. If I'm aware that the champion has a potentially damaged arm, and I've managed to lock in an arm-bar twice, I'm going to continue to make the attempt. Vitor even said in the post fight presser that arm-bars were something he worked on throughout his camp, given Jones' lengthy limbs. 

Obviously the broken hand was also a factor, but why is it so difficult to believe that Vitor pulled guard hoping to find that arm-bar? He said himself that he knew he was going to take damage on bottom, but that he didn't mind if it meant setting something up. People keep going on and on about how Vitor should have blitzed Jon, but how is it not obvious to even the most casual of fans that that might be easier said than done? Do you not think Shogun had the same idea? Or Rampage? Or Evans? Or Machida? All of these fighters attempted to engage Jones in the stand-up, and none found success. And yet people act as though Vitor made some huge mistake by not standing with Jon. This even after he came within seconds of submitting the champion whist fighting off of his back.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Vitor pulled guard before the armbar. He obviously knew that he would struggle to get in with the stand up, and thought that an untapped area of Jones' game was the submission defence, and Vitor was intelligent enough to go after it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I recall Vitor being taken down the first time (which led to the arm-bar), though I could be mistaken. I'll have to rewatch the fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Right. Just because you say 'it wasn't clear to anyone' doesn't make it so. Your opinion isn't gospel.


Same goes around when you asked "what was there to get".
I understand now Vitor's motives. Now, not back in the fight.
It´s really hard to reach Jones on the stand up, but at least you are safer. On the bottom, there´s no way out.

Do you think after the mess Vitor's face was from the first time, everybody would find pulling guard the obvious choice?

No, man. The point is if it was clear or not, and it wasn´t. Actually, in the thread about his broken hand several ppl stated they were confused by that.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

I was entertained, and like many of you, was on my feet when Vitor applied that arm bar.

Jon's arm looks jacked to me. He appeared to have a hell of a time concentrating on Joe's questions and fomulating answers while dealing with the discomfort, and it looked like the pain was increasing as the minutes passed- I'm guessing he was feeling it more and more as his adrenaline ebbed post-fight.

One general impression/observation from the fight: JJ's hands don't appear to be progressing from fight to fight. Please don't misunderstand me: he is absolutley dominant at what he does, and he always finds ways to win- and usually win big.

I'm wondering if he just doesn't possess an aptitude for that type of striking, or if he and Greg Jackson think they don't want/need to develope it like they have his other skills (wrestling, leg kicks, (h)el(l)bows, etc). 
Can you imagine Jon Jones with an effective jab? Yikes.

.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hard to really say how his striking looked seeing as how his arm was messed up in the first minute, before he threw any strikes.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Jon and Vitor confrontation after the fight:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Almost...


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

BOOM said:


> They should have just given him the belt if they weren't interested in finding or recruiting top talent for the better of the sport.
> 
> Hooray!, we get to watch Jones TKO my great grandfather every second month at a premium. Big ******* whoop Dana.


I am curious as to who and where you think this top talent is?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Term said:


> I am curious as to who and where you think this top talent is?


Never mind, let's just continue watching watered down fights and pretend we're all happy.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Vitor pulled guard before the armbar. He obviously knew that he would struggle to get in with the stand up, and thought that an untapped area of Jones' game was the submission defence, and Vitor was intelligent enough to go after it.


No he didn't. John got him down with a single.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

BOOM said:


> Never mind, let's just continue watching watered down fights and pretend we're all happy.
> 
> :thumbsup:


man, I'm glad I'm not you, with posts like that, you should have a damn shitty life.

get well soon buddy


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

hadoq said:


> man, I'm glad I'm not you, with posts like that, you should have a damn shitty life.
> 
> get well soon buddy


My life and lifestyle is great actually. Nice try though.


----------

